# Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!



## Hefti (4. August 2004)

Moin moin
Ich will mir bald eine neue Spinnrolle zulegen,könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Modelle empfehlen?
Sollte eine mittlere Stationärrolle sein mit Kopfbremse.Will ca. 100 Euro investieren.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Shimano Technium 4000 FA, universeller gehts nicht...

Alternativ:
etwas günstiger: Super GT FA, etwas teurer: Stradic FA

Alternative bei den Größen: statt der 4000er die 2500er, angucken und entscheiden... Viel Spaß


Und jetzt bitte die Boardies für die DAIWA, Mitchell Kaufempehlung


----------



## Agalatze (4. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

genau mein reden steffen !!!!
aber wir hatten innerhalb der letzten paar wochen bestimmt schon fünfmal die frage was für eine spinnrolle.
@ hefti
guck doch dir doch mal die alten threads an. da findest du sehr viele informationen über spinnrollen. und die threads sind wie gesagt nur ein paar tage/wochen alt.


----------



## powermike1977 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

was steffen sagt!!!!


----------



## Hefti (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Danke,danke für die Tips.

@spinangler
werde die rolle in Lathen kaufen,weil ich dort noch gut handeln kann,mich mit den Leuten super verstehe und weiss,wenn mal was mit der rolle sein sollte kann ich sie dort ohne probleme wieder abgeben und die besorgen mir eine neue oder reparieren die alte.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## Darry (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

@hefti,

Alternativ die SPRO Melissa 2000 oder 2500 (ist eigentlich ne DAIWA) - fische ich selbst und bin hochzufrieden! 100-120€ kostet das Teil, ist es aber auch Wert!


----------



## BigEarn (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Von Spro ist auch die Blue Arc Tuff Body zu empehlen. Kostet auch um die 100 €, hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen und die Bremse ist echt klasse.


----------



## Darry (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Big Earn hat Recht, die soll wirklich auch sehr gut sein und wird wohl auch demnächste Ihren Weg in mein Arsenal finden #6


----------



## Adrian* (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Daiwa Samurai 7i hab ich auch is echt top!!!


oder shimano Stradic mit doppelgriff und Kampfbremse!!


----------



## magic.j (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

Hi Leute,

ich selber habe ne Stradic(Kampfbremse) und bin voll und ganz zufrieden,kann das Teil nur weiterempfehlen,was auch gut ist,ist ne Twinpower.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Agalatze (6. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

die daiwa samurei hatte oder eher gesagt habe ich auch noch.
kann ich dir nur von abraten. ist der allerletzte schrott.
dreimal an der küste benutzt und normal gepflegt und die war platt


----------



## Logo (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

huhu 

hab mir heute ne shimano technium fa 4000 gekauft. Bei Ebay gibt es die zur Zeit für 95 euro hier

hab von ebay leider kaum erfahrung


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

@ logo
meinen glückwunsch zu der guten wahl !!!


----------



## bernd noack (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

shimano-rollen sind ohne zweifel 1.wahl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.shimano-europe.com/fishing/index.phtml


----------



## Logo (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

@Agalatze 
 danke hoffe das ich lange Zeit damit Spass haben werde. Finde es nur etwas schade das es kein Mittelding zwischen der 4000er und der 2500er gibt #c


----------



## Adrian* (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

@Agalatze "Aalgatzte"   

also an der küste is das auch kein wunder oder?  ;+ ?
ich komm mit der eigentlich ganz gut zu recht das einzigste was mich stört is das gewicht......aber sonst ne ganz gute rolle... :m


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

@adrian
sowas darf nicht passieren mit ner rolle. zeigt die schlecht qualität.
meine shimano twin power hält und hält und hält !!!
aber die blöde samurei ist schrott.


----------



## Hefti (9. August 2004)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle gesucht!*

*STOP!!!!*Besten Dank für die ganzen Empfehlungen.Habe mir heute eine Shimano Sedone(oder so ähnlich) gekauft.Echt gutes Teil,wird heute abend sofort ausprobiert.

Also nochmals besten Dank.

MfG
Hefti##


----------

